# Link to 2018 IRC change



## cda (Mar 20, 2018)

Someone have a link to the discussion for this section change::


http://idighardware.com/2018/03/is-...-closing-or-automatic-closing/#comment-291868


----------



## rogerpa (Mar 26, 2018)

Page 67 https://cdn-web.iccsafe.org/wp-content/uploads/IRC-BE1.pdf


----------



## rogerpa (Mar 26, 2018)

The above (for 2012) posted before I could finish.
Page 154 http://media.iccsafe.org/codes/2015-2017/GroupB/CAH/IRC-B.pdf (2018) Approved as modified by the committee (removed requirement for smoke detection). I can't find the committee reason.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 26, 2018)

rogerpa said:


> The above (for 2012) posted before I could finish.
> Page 154 http://media.iccsafe.org/codes/2015-2017/GroupB/CAH/IRC-B.pdf (2018) Approved as modified by the committee (removed requirement for smoke detection). I can't find the committee reason.


“The most common configuration uses an electro-magnet to hold the door open. Power to the electro-magnet is disconnected upon activation of a fire alarm system, smoke alarm system or by some other means, thereby deactivation the electro-magnet. Other combination hold-open and closer devices are available that contain integral smoke or heat detectors that initiate release of the door upon activation. Rather than an electro-magnet hold open, electro-mechanical closers are also available. Any of these hold-open devices also allow the door to be closed manually if so desired. The code does not stipulate the method for activation of the automatic-closing device. For residential buildings regulated by the IRC, activation in most cases will be accomplished by detection of smoke, either through a nearby smoke alarm or an integral smoke detection device.”

source: 2018 Significant Changes to the IRC


----------



## cda (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok
I guess there is someone that wants thier garage door open,

For a period of time??


----------

